# router, wifi extender, and PlayStation 4



## Jaayyx138 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello, so I recently got my internet back..with a new router..i use a net gear wifi extender because where I have my PlayStation set up, it has poor reception..it's worked before, but since I got this new router I can't connect my extender to my ps4..the router and the wifi extender work perfectly fine.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if the wifi extender has been configured to the new router and is working 
how is the PS4 connected - did you use a fixed IP address or allow the PS4 to connect automatically

From a PC can we see an ipconfig /all
and on the PS4 netwrok settings - post back the IP information

* ipconfig /all *

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the information above those entries

For Windows 8 or Windows 10
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. 
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/open-an-elevated-command-prompt-in-windows-8/
Use Windows + X Keys together and choose Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​Or Right click on the windows icon - bottom left hand side - A menu appears - choose Command Prompt (Admin)[/indent]

For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*
Now type *CMD* 
Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Jaayyx138 (Oct 13, 2015)

It's connected through the Ethernet cable..I tried everything..I tried using wifi instead of LAN cable, and I keep getting the same results.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you connect a PC to the cable - does it work?


----------



## Jaayyx138 (Oct 13, 2015)

To what cable?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

The one the PS4 is using


----------



## Jaayyx138 (Oct 13, 2015)

The Ethernet cable? I haven't tried that


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you clarify what this statement meant please


> It's connected through the Ethernet cable..I tried everything..I tried using wifi instead of LAN cable,


----------



## Jaayyx138 (Oct 13, 2015)

What cable are you talking about? Can you be specific with what cable?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Not really - as you said it - in post #3 - which I quoted


----------



## Jaayyx138 (Oct 13, 2015)

Ok so you said something about a cable..and I replied saying I'm using an Ethernet cable that is connected to my wifi extender(booster)


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK, I think we are getting confused and of course not helping you really - 

my post #2
if the wifi extender has been configured to the new router and is working - is that correct ?
how is the PS4 connected ?? by wifi or by cable or have you tried BOTH?
did you use a fixed IP address or allow the PS4 to connect automatically?

You then replied in post #3
It's connected through the Ethernet cable..I tried everything..I tried using wifi instead of LAN cable, and I keep getting the same results. 
so what did you mean exactly 

For clarification - 
Have you tried connecting a cable from the PS4 to the Wifi extender 
if so 
can you connect again and post some images of the connection 
Also using the same cable connected to the wifi extender 
can you connect a PC and if you can 
can we see an ipconfig /all from the PC please


----------

